
Coding’s hard; learning to code is really hard - caidavies
https://medium.com/carwow-product-engineering/codings-hard-learning-to-code-is-really-hard-f2b3e7b21996#.jhhggtq02
======
venomsnake
Throwing people into the deep is not learning to code. It is a filter that
leaves only the people with predisposition towards coding.

It is a great way to leave only the natural born coders
(swimmers/painters/musicians/whatever). Which of course is the opposite of
egalitarian.

~~~
k__
I don't think there are any "natural born coders"

Most of us started coding because we wanted to do something that needed code.

I started because I needed IRC bots, then I wanted to make games and websites.

That's a big motivator for starting things.

Just "Learning to code" is plain boring.

